# my faith has been restored in men



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

my faith in men has been restored and i now know for sure i like only older guys.

i started the new semester of college. deeply disappointed too. a bunch of immature whiny 18 year olds that think they are ghetto, LMAO. the guys there are just so apathetic and many times rude. i mean i know not all young guys are like that but a lot where i live are . maybe its the wealth, i dont know. 

especially the guys, its such a turn off to me. i started getting depressed thinking, am i ever gonna get a date let a lone get married one day? how am i gonna meet decent guys if i dont like THIS crowd?

and then i go to work and theres this really nice older guy customer. he was sooo polite and cute and i was so happy, unfortunately he was with a lady whom i assume was his wife but it could have been a relative. he dressed nice, was very kind and polite and good looking. 

this gave me so much hope and i thought; well i guess there are many other places to meet guys than school. i feel so much better around older people and older guys specifically. it just feels right. im so happy to go to work now after school because its a big variety of different people, lmao 

what im trying to say is i now know i want to date only older guys and that i probably wont find a boyfriend at school but rather work (not coworkers though) 

i was pretty disappointed that the guy was with a lady i almost wanted to ask him out, hahaa. but it gave me hope that there are good guys out there. its so refreshing to me to see guys like him. he was so respectful and it just made my day
'
just thought id share that


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

Its great that your hope is restored. As long as the guys are too much older it should be fine. But if they are a lot older it usually doesnt work out because people are at different points in their lives. But have fun and good luck!


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> Its great that your hope is restored. As long as the guys are too much older it should be fine. But if they are a lot older it usually doesnt work out because people are at different points in their lives. But have fun and good luck!


yeah. i know. im just an old soul. this guy was in his thirties, and im 20. its almost always a guy in his thirties that i like. usually 35-39. and you know, its hard because a lot of times they are taken and i know theres an age difference. but i really just cannot help it. i tried liking younger guys. and im not attracted to them at all.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

yes, older men. they are at their best and most eager to please at that age. mmmmmm.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yes, older men. they are at their best and most eager to please at that age. mmmmmm.


lmao. true. he was too cute. and so nice. he was asian (really americanized)and had a little bit of trouble speaking english, just a little bit. he kept apologizing. it was so sweet.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

hahaha yeah I have a serious serious weakness for older men. Its bad.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> hahaha yeah I have a serious serious weakness for older men. Its bad.


hahaa. they seem less judgemental and more respectful which is a great quality. its such a turn on  also many times they arent trying to be "preppy" or "gangster" they just act normal. also very refreshing


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey that's not fair, I'm 25 and I'm eager to please. =(


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I like younger guys. I always have.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

1applehearts1 said:


> hahaa. they seem less judgemental and more respectful which is a great quality. its such a turn on  also many times they arent trying to be "preppy" or "gangster" they just act normal. also very refreshing


It sounds like girls may actually appreciate the way I act nice .


----------



## AliBaba (Nov 16, 2005)

1applehearts1 said:


> he was sooo polite and cute and i was so happy


Ted Bundy & Jeffrey Dahmer were frequently reported to be "polite" and "nice looking" gentlemen as well. :lol j/k...j/k I'm glad to hear your faith has been restored!!


----------



## Turkojan (Jan 30, 2010)

Not all young guys are that stupid or disrespectful. Meh, no running from it I suppose...


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeah, it can't be so good for a young guy's confidence to read this. I don't really think it's fair that you're writing off ALL guys that are your age as immature. Maybe if you talked to them and got to know them a bit more, you might find that they're quite mature. It's great that you've figured out what you like in a guy (age), but I happen to know a number of 18 year old guys that are very mature, more so than many of my 27 year old friends.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

first off i said i know not all young guys are immature but the fact is a lot are a lot of them have arrogance and an Attitude.especially where i live


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

what im trying to say is i look at my generation of guys and get discouraged but then this great older guy comes around and i think hey this is how real men are in the real world. real men are kind and respectful. so i got some of my hope back


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

Try not to judge us all off of the actions of other people though, please. 
(I know this is kind of like beating a dead horse, but I just want to stress the importance of not being judgmental based off of age.)

I know I'm just about always polite and respectful to _everybody_ I interact with...girls and guys older, younger and around my age...and I know I'm not the only "young guy" who is. We may be in the minority (not sure where you're from, but most of the guys I've met here are nice), but there's still plenty of us out there.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Why are you young guys always so offended by these discussions? I wouldn't care if a 30 year old said she was into younger guys. Greedy *******s!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Lithium4 said:


> Why are you young guys always so offended by these discussions? I wouldn't care if a 30 year old said she was into younger guys. Greedy *******s!


Yeah, I don't understand why it's so offensive either. I don't get offended when a guy says he doesn't want to date 18 year olds because he thinks they're immature. It wouldn't necessarily mean that he'd turn down every 18 year old he met just because of their age. I'm sure if they were mature enough for him, it'd be fine. I hope this makes some sort of sense.

And I have to say that I do find men in their 30s attractive, but it's just a fantasy right now. :b


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

FBH said:


> Try not to judge us all off of the actions of other people though, please.
> (I know this is kind of like beating a dead horse, but I just want to stress the importance of not being judgmental based off of age.)
> 
> I know I'm just about always polite and respectful to _everybody_ I interact with...girls and guys older, younger and around my age...and I know I'm not the only "young guy" who is. We may be in the minority (not sure where you're from, but most of the guys I've met here are nice), but there's still plenty of us out there.


Yea you will meet the mature 18 year olds and the immature 35 year olds often. I have witnessed this many times, but women put more emphasis on maturity than men do and on average older men are more mature than younger men. Most women I have ever met like older guys than they do younger guys. Most relationships I see have the women younger than the men by at least 3 years.

I once made a thread about how much older women would be willing to date. Here it is.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/age-gap-relationship-poll-females-only-49189/


----------



## Cedilla (Dec 25, 2009)

Just replace girls with guys, and vice versa and you would describe what a lot of guys think. Most girls at that age are just as immature as the guys. Every girl I have ever dated has always been a couple of years younger than me, and I think thats why it never works out. I would like to date a girl the same age or a couple of years older than myself, but it seems like most girls want an older guy.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

these older man threads always attract a ridiculous amount of controversy.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

All "older guys" were once "younger guys". There's no such thing as being "born old". Point being, you're likely dating older versions of the same idiots who just happened to shed their youthful stupidity.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't know if controversial is the right word, but it will provoke strong reaction because, well, people never like to be rejected, especially if you bring generalizations (guys my age are so bad, but older men are gods) to justify it.

On this board, the level of self-confidence is usually very very low (esp among guys when it comes to the dating-relationship world) well it's easy to take it personal, or to come to conclusion that you have no chance of success at all with girls. After all, it's quite common for women to have a preference of a weakness for older guy, in most relationship, the guy is the older one, so it's not like we can just say that you are an exception or a small minority.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I've never put down younger guys, all I've said is that I have a preference for older men and that I appreciate what they bring to the table. Why is this a problem? One day all these younger guys will be older men.
Do you think if a guy on here posted that he preferred older women to younger women all the girls would be up in arms?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Wait a sec, I'm older now, why hasn't my dating life changed? Maybe I need to go back to college or something.


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Do you think if a guy on here posted that he preferred older women to younger women all the girls would be up in arms?


I'm gonna start a thread just to see.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> Do you think if a guy on here posted that he preferred older women to younger women all the girls would be up in arms?


Meh, guys tends to prefer younger women usually, or at least, they end up with younger women. I don't think girls here should take as much offence on this board since usually they have more dating (or tapping) opportunities than guys on this board anyway, and even for the few that don't, well men having a real preference for older women are way less frequent then women having a thing for older men, so they can discard them as exceptional cases instead, they wont have to worry about it being a generalized trend that will hinder their dating chances.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I think the collective temper tantrum thrown by younger guys kinda proves the OP's point.
and yeah blah blah blah its so much easier for girls.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

^I'm not quite young, and I was among the first to stand up for the young guys on this thread.

IHeartSteveMcQueen: I'd like to point out that you didn't make any negative comments about young men until you made this last post. The op did seem to make negative comments about young guys.

Perhaps we're all too sensitive about what one another are saying. When a thread appears about general preferences among women and men comment on it, women tend to be up in arms about generalizations as well. It's understandable, since this is an SA forum, and many of us are somewhat insecure. But maybe this is something we can collectively work on?


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I started two threads before about older men where I said nothing negative about younger men and they were both deleted because people got offended. All it is a preference.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm not sure why you guys are getting so mad about this. You're acting like she speaks for the entire female race. Remember, this is from her perspective through her experiences. I'm sure if she met some of you she might think differently, but that may not happen. The only downside from this is that you younger guys possibly wouldn't have a great chance of dating 1applehearts1 or IheartSteveMcQueen.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

ive already said twice that i know not all young guys are immature/rude but the fact is good men are hard to come across and the same thing about girls my age many are ditzy maybe its the area i live in its very wealthy here but ithink many youung men these days are less polite and more mature. many young girls today act ****ty. im not putting you young guys downok im just saying i dont feel guilty liking older men anymore


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

ive already said twice that i know not all young guys are immature/rude but the fact is good men are hard to come across and the same thing about girls my age many are ditzy maybe its the area i live in its very wealthy here but ithink many youung men these days are less polite and less mature. many young girls today act ****ty. im not putting you young guys downok im just saying i dont feel guilty liking older men anymore


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

look i didnt make this thread to make people feel bad the guys on here are very sweet i already know theres older guys that are immature and young guyswho are more mature but thats not as common. even the nice mature young guys im not attracted too.ive always found this weird. this generation in general needs to grow up. no reason you guys should be mad. i cannot help who im attracted to/i just started this thread to say ive accepted liking older guys and id rather focus on that then all the jerks where i kive cause theyre pissing me off


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah I agree, most people on here get offended easily. She didn't mean that every young guy is immature..just some...and I deff agree!

I like young guys but at times I love older guys as well


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks thats all i was trying to say lol


Emptyheart said:


> Yeah I agree, most people on here get offended easily. She didn't mean that every young guy is immature..just some...and I deff agree!
> 
> I like young guys but at times I love older guys as well


----------



## Lithium4 (Nov 23, 2007)

Did I start an argument here? Hehe, I was just messing around. It's what I do.

Proceed with the older man talk....


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lithium4 said:


> Did I start an argument here? Hehe, I was just messing around. It's what I do.
> 
> Proceed with the older man talk....


well it annoys me that i stated at least twice that i know not all young men are bad. and still people argued. whatever. theyre taking it too personally. id like to see how theyd change their minds if they were in my shoes, i have little tolerance for BS especially with younger people cause i have gone a lot through my life and when you get older you have less tolerance for immaturity and bs thats all im trying to say and that its refreshing when i do see nice respectful men


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

^ Strangely enough, I find that the older I get, the more tolerance I have for immaturity. Much of what I found intolerably immature in women when I was younger I find somewhat more endearing now. Maybe it has to do with the general trend that the older we get, the wider the age range of people we find attractive. But then again, that's just me.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

STKinTHEmud said:


> ^ Strangely enough, I find that the older I get, the more tolerance I have for immaturity. Much of what I found intolerably immature in women when I was younger I find somewhat more endearing now. Maybe it has to do with the general trend that the older we get, the wider the age range of people we find attractive. But then again, that's just me.


yeah thats true as well. some people get more jaded and some people become more open minded i guess. we're all different.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

not all older men are hot, just some.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> not all older men are hot, just some.


yeah some can be down right annoying. nothing more annoying than an older guy trying to be young and act young. its hilarious to me , lol.

and yeah i bet if there was a thread asking if guys liked younger women a lot would say yeah, they do. its just human nature though.


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

ewwwww yeah there is nothing grosser than an older man trying to act and look young, so pathetic. A man over 35 should just embrace his maturity.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> ewwwww yeah there is nothing grosser than an older man trying to act and look young, so pathetic. A man over 35 should just embrace his maturity.


i know. dont they realize acting young and stupid is a bad idea? lmao . it makes me laugh. guys who just act normal, act their age are more of a turn on


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

I like older men who smell good and wear glasses.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> I like older men who smell good and wear glasses.


same here. i hate when people assume all men who take pride in their looks are gay. i mean sometimes yeah men can get too arrogant, then its annoying its cool when guys are hot and they dont know it


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

yeah I like it when you compliment a man on something like his glasses and he is all taken aback. its so hot. I like a man with a lot of confidence but its that quiet confidence that kills me.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah I like it when you compliment a man on something like his glasses and he is all taken aback. its so hot. I like a man with a lot of confidence but its that quiet confidence that kills me.


i agree. its really cute too when guys get flattered or blush/are shy


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

yeah a blushing older man. hell yes please.


----------



## FoxHound212 (Jan 21, 2010)

iam 19 and i hate the immaturity I see sometimes around my peers. Not everyone is like that so dont worry. The scarcity is what makes the right person unique you know. if everyone was nice it would be generic.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

IHeartSteveMcQueen said:


> yeah a blushing older man. hell yes please.


i just imagine christoph waltz like that. hahaa


----------



## IHeartSteveMcQueen (May 30, 2009)

haha yeah, he would be so adorable blushing.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

I think immaturity is a good thing. It shows you don't take life too seriously and can have a good time. If you don't know how to laugh at lame jokes, then that's boring. 
Maybe it's just me, but it sounds like you're being a little too picky. The only thing that should matter is what's in a persons heart. But then again I think this topic has just turned into a girl chat anyway, so don't mind me.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

PlanetarySauce said:


> I think immaturity is a good thing. It shows you don't take life too seriously and can have a good time. If you don't know how to laugh at lame jokes, then that's boring.
> Maybe it's just me, but it sounds like you're being a little too picky. The only thing that should matter is what's in a persons heart. But then again I think this topic has just turned into a girl chat anyway, so don't mind me.


I think youre mistaken. theres a big difference between immaturity and having a good time and being light hearted. you can be silly and light hearted without being an immature little brat. know what i mean? there has to be a good balance. id take a silly immature over a jerky type of immature. for example i'd take a guy who laughs/tells lame jokes over a guy who is very emotionally immature and who disrespects women and who is shallow and materalistic and acts as if they're all that.

do you see what i mean? ive liked a guy that was a very funny guy and light hearted and he was older but he was mature and not shallow.

i should have clarified. of course young guys are gonna tell lame sex jokes and things like that.

i live in a very wealthy area where the guys are very arrogant and shallow and very emotionally immature and hard and cold. id take a guy whos more mature and tells some silly sex jokes and who smiles over the kind of guys around here.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

1applehearts1 said:


> I think youre mistaken. theres a big difference between immaturity and having a good time and being light hearted. you can be silly and light hearted without being an immature little brat. know what i mean? there has to be a good balance. id take a silly immature over a jerky type of immature. for example i'd take a guy who laughs/tells lame jokes over a guy who is very emotionally immature and who disrespects women and who is shallow and materalistic and acts as if they're all that.
> 
> do you see what i mean? ive liked a guy that was a very funny guy and light hearted and he was older but he was mature and not shallow.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, now I understand. Well in that case I agree completely with you.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

SAgirl said:


> I like younger guys. I always have.


Me too I guess. I seem to always end up with younger. My boyfriend now is 5 years younger than me.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

PlanetarySauce said:


> Ah yes, now I understand. Well in that case I agree completely with you.


haha thanks. i should have clarified it. obviously i dont think all young guys are bad.


----------

